# Small road bike



## Deleted member 41544 (11 May 2018)

Hi all, been away for a while off bikes with severe elbow tendonitis. Now cleared up and looking to get back out there. Looking for a small road bike - budget around £250.
Thanks


----------



## User10119 (11 May 2018)

How small is small?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 May 2018)

50-52cm usually.


----------



## Polocini (11 May 2018)

Hi I've got a Trek Crockett 7 - 52cm. £250. Full spec HERE except shimano rs11 wheels. Pics HERE
I bought this off ebay and it came in the worst packaging ever causing scratches and a small dent on the top tube. It needs a gear index and new bar tape but the components are all in good condition. I could throw in some 50/34 compact chainrings as well. Great bike for road and cross use. 

I'm based in Manchester. 

AL


----------



## citybabe (11 May 2018)

I have a Raleigh Capri which is a 49cm. 
New cassette and chain last summer


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (11 May 2018)

citybabe said:


> View attachment 408660
> I have a Raleigh Capri which is a 49cm.
> New cassette and chain last summer



Thanks but might be a bit girly!


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239904, member: 10119"]How small is small?[/QUOTE]

Anything from as small as a bike with full size wheels can go up to around the 50cm Mark


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (11 May 2018)

Polocini said:


> Hi I've got a Trek Crockett 7 - 52cm. £250. Full spec HERE except shimano rs11 wheels. Pics HERE
> I bought this off ebay and it came in the worst packaging ever causing scratches and a small dent on the top tube. It needs a gear index and new bar tape but the components are all in good condition. I could throw in some 50/34 compact chainrings as well. Great bike for road and cross use.
> 
> I'm based in Manchester.
> ...



Looks good. 52cm might be pushing it though. What do the measurements say on the seat tube?


----------



## NorthernDave (11 May 2018)

Halfords will sell you a brand spanking new Carrera Zelos for £220, smallest frame size is a 51cm which their website states is suitable for people who are 5' 3" - 5' 9" tall.

www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/road-bikes/carrera-zelos-mens-road-bike-51-54cm-frames

Or for an extra £40, they'll sell you a Carrera Virtuoso.


----------



## vickster (11 May 2018)

rugbyleaguebiker said:


> Looks good. 52cm might be pushing it though. What do the measurements say on the seat tube?


Trek claim the 52cm Crockett for 5'4 to 5'7 or thereabouts

https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/sizing/#sizing_table_bikes_crossrip-x20


----------



## DCLane (11 May 2018)

citybabe said:


> View attachment 408660
> I have a Raleigh Capri which is a 49cm.
> New cassette and chain last summer



Could you PM me some details please. I've a club-mate who's looking for something this size, although I'm in Yorkshire.


----------



## Polocini (11 May 2018)

I only rode the trek once round the block as I was spewing after it arrived scratched etc. I'm 5ft 6 the post is set for that in the pics. I'd have dropped and put a 100mm stem on it. You can google the geo. Sorry to be lazy but its been a long day and I can't be arsed going out to the garage and measuring it. The info is online! I can measure it tomorrow afternoon tho if needed. 

AL


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (12 May 2018)

Should add i’m 5’5” looking for something a little more racy than a cross bike or a carrera. I have a virtuoso at the minute, which I paid £50 and it’s great, but want something a bit more of a performance model without the hassle of e bay auctions


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (12 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5241244, member: 45"]FB Market Place?[/QUOTE]

Yeah or Shpock, patience is a virtue as they say, something right size and in budget will come up


----------



## colly (13 May 2018)

This might suit you.
Carbon and alloy Saracen.

It's been gathering dust for ages and might need a bit of fettling. It's made up with wheels brakes gears etc (Campag)
If you might be interested let me know and I'll get some proper photos.







]

@rugbyleaguebiker


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (14 May 2018)

colly said:


> This might suit you.
> Carbon and alloy Saracen.
> 
> It's been gathering dust for ages and might need a bit of fettling. It's made up with wheels brakes gears etc (Campag)
> ...




It would have very much interested me, got a Chris hoy bike off Shpock. Going to collect tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## chriscross1966 (15 May 2018)

I've got a Moulton Mini I'm looking to get rid of, comes with new spare tyres and tubes and is in trendy single-speed....


----------

